# Anyone had a heat bulb explode on them?



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was sat watching my beardies yesterday morning when all of a sudden the bulb exploded, firing glass all around the tank! It wasn't hugely powerful or sharp thankfully, but made me and the dragon's jump feet. I think they thought I did it coz every time i went near them then they started to hiss at me (but are ok now). My dad was saying maybe a drip of moisture got on it, but the tank is bone dry, I thought maybe a cricket hit it, or there was just a fault in the bulb anyway? It was a 100w incandescent reflector bulb.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

It makes ya jump dont it!!:gasp:

I always use the T-rex shatter proof ones now!!! They are a bit more expensive but saves on washing powder cos u soiled yourself everytime one goes bang haha:lol2:


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

not had one blow up, but had an exo terra one that cracked all the way round!


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i remember when i just began reptile keeping and the very very fine spray that comes out when your misting touched the bulb when i shut the viv door and it went bang


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

that happened to me with a cham.
i was sitting there watching her then a power cut happened and the bulb went whaboom.the chamwasfine because he washiding under some leafs.
but i cut myself getting the shards out of the viv


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Loads've times! it scares the sh*t outt've you!


----------

